# gentoo clonen

## flammenflitzer

Ich möchte jetzt die root Partition auf einen anderen Rechner aufspielen, auf welchem ich gentoo installieren möchte.

```
rsync -avP --progress
```

mittels live cd auf eine externe Festplatte. Die dann an den anderen Rechner anstöpseln und wieder mittels 

```
rsync -avP --progress
```

 kopieren. Dann mitels chroot in das rootsystem und grub neu installieren und grub.conf sowie fstab anpassen.

Habe ich etwas übersehen?

root Partition kopieren

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-871595-highlight-rsync.html

Dann weiter wie hier

Gentoo auf 3 Rechnern

https://forums.gentoo.org/posting.php?mode=reply&t=888810

----------

## mv

Ev. noch /etc/udev/rules.d anpassen.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

>  Ich möchte jetzt die root Partition auf einen anderen Rechner aufspielen, auf welchem ich gentoo installieren möchte.
> 
> ```
> rsync -avP --progress
> ```
> ...

 

Hi flammenflitzer.

Na ja, übersehen ist zuviel gesagt, aber ich wundere mich etwas über deine rsync Parameter.

Wenn das ein großes -P ist, dann steht das für 

 *Quote:*   

> The -P option is equivalent to --partial --progress.

 

dann bräuchtest du das --progress eigentlich nicht mehr nennen. Ist quasi doppelt gemoppelt   :Wink: 

War aber ein kleines -p beabsichtigt, für --perms (permissions) , brauchst du's auch nicht, denn das ist in -a enthalten  :Wink: 

Wollte aber nur ein bisschen Klugscheissen, denn schlimm ist das ja alles nicht  :Laughing: 

Könntest das aber genauso mit cp -a rüber kopieren, geht schneller da auf dem Zielsystem ja noch nichts ist, insofern greifen hier die rsync Vorteile noch nicht.

Ha, einen hab ich noch!

Einen anderen hostname setzten, und ggf. noch die hosts datei anpassen (oder war das alles schon unter den Links genannt, dann sorry, hatte ich grad keinen Bock drauf).

Sollte mir noch was einfallen meld ich mich natürlich wieder.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke.

Ich glaube, ich mache das gleich direkt mit dem Laptop meiner Schwester, wenn sie den mal entbehren kann. Das kubuntu darauf läuft eh nicht astrein. Und das Sabayon in meiner Virtualbox hatte auch einige Probleme. Konnte ich mit revdep-rebuild beheben. Aber da bin ich schon wieder bei portage. Da nehme ich gleich gentoo. (Muss ja nicht ständig aktuell sein. Hauptsache,es läuft schnell und stabil.)

----------

## LinuxTom

Vergiss nicht nach dem clonen Rechnerspezifische Einstellungen zu erneuern. Ich denke da an ssl-Keys in der etc für ssh usw. Evtl. auch Prozessorflags, ID's von Filesystemen usw. usf.

----------

